# The Worlds Best Kept Auto Secret



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

what side of your car is your gas tank?












http://www.cameltap.com/?p=538


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What about petrol tank being in the middle so the car is balanced??


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

That is cool! Never would have figured that out myself


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Must just be where the filler neck is, a lot of vehicle's tanks are in the middle.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Not always true...our 02 Silverado has the hose on the right...and the filler is on the left.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

carsey, he means gas cap, not tank


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Midnight Tech said:


> Not always true...our 02 Silverado has the hose on the right...and the filler is on the left.


Also my 2000 Mazda - figure points right and cap is on the left. My guess is that it has more to do with some designer's aesthetic view than a real symbol. An engineer wouldn't do something so 'elegant" when a simple > or < would communicate more effectively.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

yustr said:


> An engineer wouldn't do something so 'elegant" when a simple > or < would communicate more effectively.


:grin: Funny you mention that, cause it so happens that dad's new car has an arrow indicating the side, which is different to the side the fuel pump drawn on it would indicate, so I guess this isn't always correct :smile:


----------



## bulldog54 (Aug 9, 2007)

That gas pump image is only telling you that you are looking at the gas level indicator on the car. They started using images instead of words (look at the oil pressure gage and water temperature gage when there is one), so anyone can understand, no matter what language you can or cannot read, or even if you can't read at all! So how does one that can't read get a driver's license?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I figure if you can't remember which side your tank is on then you don't deserve to drive.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Mine just has an arrow pointing to the side which has the cap.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

He He, I have three tanks. One 150gal on left side, one 150gal and one 75gal on right side. Ok yea it's a semi! :grin: but takes over $1200 to fill it up and will go about 2500mi!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Average of how many miles to the gallon :laugh:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

between 6.25 and 7.25mpg. Depends on weight, wind, terrain, and of course traffic. Has been as bad as 5 or 5.5.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I bet greenpeace love you


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Even greenpeace needs toilet paper.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ashumann12 said:


> Even greenpeace needs toilet paper.


Best. Quote. Ever.


----------

